# Scanners



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 21, 2011)

I've never owned a scanner, but have had some limited exposure to them. I'm pondering the idea of "taking the plunge." Could anyone tell me what they consider to be good brands/models? Cost? Any other things I should be aware of - tricks in using them, accessories that are useful?

Any feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 22, 2011)

Radio Shack is a good brand... When on Amtrak make sure you have headphones!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Radio Shack is a good brand... When on Amtrak make sure you have headphones!


THANKS!


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2011)

Although some of the info is a bit outdated, you may wish to give this a read.

And I concur, Radio Shack makes a decent scanner.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2011)

I would also suggest looking for one that can be connected to a computer and programmed that way - it's far easier to put in all 100 AAR channels in one shot while sitting at your computer and then transfer them over to the radio...

This one doesn't look bad for about $100:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3704415&filterName=Price&filterValue=under+%24149.99


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 22, 2011)

I use a Bearcat BC72XLT, available for $70-90 online. I'll share a tip: you don't have to either use a computer or even manually program each AAR frequency into the BC72XLT or most any other brand of mid-range current scanner!! You simply have it scan a _range_ of frequencies that will include the railroad frequencies. Using the BC72XLT as an example, you enter "Programed Search" mode ([Func] then [PSrc] in the BC72XLT) and set the lower and upper limits of any of the 10 available banks (frequency ranges) that the BC72XLT comes pre-programmed with. You set that range to include just the railroad frequencies, which are between 159.810 and 161.565. You now cover the entire North American railroad frequency range, including both Amtrak and freight companies! ^_^ Thus, it is not necessary to program 100 individual frequencies in, nor to even know what the frequencies are, other than the upper and lower limits, which I've just given you.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 22, 2011)

That's a good way to miss transmissions, though. It's much faster to know the frequencies that your train is using at the time and scan through a handful of frequencies rather then an entire band.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 22, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, thank you... Looks like I've got some great info to sift through! I appreciate it!


----------



## RRrich (Jan 22, 2011)

In general if you ask a crew member that has a scanner what frequency they are on, they will tell you the frequency number (not the actual frequency).


----------



## AlanB (Jan 22, 2011)

RRrich said:


> In general if you ask a crew member that has a scanner what frequency they are on, they will tell you the frequency number (not the actual frequency).


Just follow the link above to the OTOL site and print out the frequencies for the route(s) you need. We've got them all listed by route and the locations where they change.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 22, 2011)

Ryan said:


> That's a good way to miss transmissions, though. It's much faster to know the frequencies that your train is using at the time and scan through a handful of frequencies rather then an entire band.


A good way to miss transmissions? Much faster? I don't think so.

My BC72XLT scans *50 channels/second*.  The entire railroad band is scanned in less than 3 seconds. Also, if a channel is active, the scanner will automatically pause for 2 seconds to see if there is a response. Or you can lock it on the active channel, if you like, by pressing a button.

I don't miss any transmissions. 

But, of course, whatever works for you is what you should do.  I was just trying to provide another option to having to futz around on the computer or manually program 97 channels.


----------



## GiantsFan (Jan 22, 2011)

Kwitchyerbelliakin said:


> A good way to miss transmissions? Much faster? I don't think so.
> 
> My BC72XLT scans *50 channels/second*.  The entire railroad band is scanned in less than 3 seconds. Also, if a channel is active, the scanner will automatically pause for 2 seconds to see if there is a response. Or you can lock it on the active channel, if you like, by pressing a button.
> 
> ...


^^ This. Much easier to input a range. The radio shack scanner I have (Radio shack has some great scanners!) goes through them lightning quick!!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had great luck with the Uniden BC95XLT. It's actually more scanner than I need, but I was able to get a good price on it. I have the AAR channels all programmed in (didn't take too long with the chart in front of me) and just simply key in the appropriate channel number on the keypad to stay on the right frequency. Whenever I travel on the train, I carry a printout of the frequencies and change-points for those routes, and often you'll hear the Conductor call the new frequency over the air.


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just bought the BC346XT. Haven't used it yet, but trunking is necessary for most city bus systems, so I paid for it.


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jan 25, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> I just bought the BC346XT. Haven't used it yet, but trunking is necessary for most city bus systems, so I paid for it.


Nice! I've been considering an upgrade to a trunking scanner like yours and would appreciate hearing of your experiences with it. I understand that there is software available to make programming easy.


----------

